# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Tüm yollar Kanal 7'ye çıkıyor

## bozok

*Tüm yollar Kanal 7’ye çıkıyor* 

*07.09.2008 / gazetevatan.com*



*Almanya’daki Deniz Feneri davasının savcıları Kanal 7’nin Eyüp’teki binasının para aktarma ve naylon makbuz temin etmede kullandığını saptadı.* 

Almanya’daki Deniz Feneri davasının savcıları, toplanan milyonlarca euro’luk yardımın* “usulsüz kullanımıyla”* ilgili Türkiye’deki isimlerin rolünü ortaya koymak için çalışıyor. Salı günü yapılacak duruşmada özellikle Almanya’daki Euro 7 ve çok sayıdaki şirkette ortaklığı bulunan Kanal 7 yöneticileriyle ilgili iddialar gündeme gelecek. Sanıkların itiraflarında yer alan “Paraları İstanbul Eyüp’teki Kanal 7 binasının üçüncü katında Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı *Zekeriya Karaman*’a teslim edip, buradan naylon bağış makbuzları alıyorduk” ifadesinin tüm gözlerin Türkiye’ye çevrilmesine neden olacağı belirtiliyor. İddianamede, dosyanın *’gereğinin yapılması için’* Türkiye’ye gönderilmesine de neden olacak ilginç bağlantılar şöyle:


*Almanya’da aynı adres*

Frankfurt Savcılığı soruşturma sırasında Almanya’daki Deniz Feneri Derneği ile Kanal 7 ’nin Almanya yayınını yapan Euro 7 adlı şirketin aynı binada bulunduğunu saptadı. İdidanemede, ”Yimpaş Verwaltungs GmbH’nın merkezi ile, halen aranan Faik Gürler’in yazıhanesi, Deniz Feneri e.V. ve Kanal 7 Int. gibi televizyon’un yeri de, aynı binada, 60388 Frank-furt am Main, Flinschstrasse 45 adresindedir“ deniliyor. Bu binanın 3. katında Deniz Feneri’nin muhasebecileri bulunuyordu. 


*Eyüp’teki 3. kat*

İddianame incelendiğinde Türkiye’deki Kanal 7 binasının önemi bir kez daha ortaya çıkıyor. Paraların ve makbuzların teslim edildiği yer olarak Defterdar Mahallesi Otakılar Caddesi No:60 Eyüp adresi gösteriliyor. Sanık *Mustafa Taşkan’ın ifadesi*şöyle: 

*“2004 yılı Kasım ayında Türkiye’ye gittiğimde Zekeriya Karaman’a 200 bin Euro götürdüm. Kendisine bu parayı, İstanbul’da, bürosunun bulunduğu Kanal 7’nin de aynı yerde olduğu, 3. katta verdim. Parayı verdiğimde yanımızda kimse yoktu. Parayı, beyaz renkli bir zarfın içinde eline verdim.”* 

*Naylon belgeler*

İddinamedeki bir diğer sanık Firdevsi Ermiş ise ifadesinde bavul dolusu makbuzu yine 3. kattan aldığını itiraf ediyor:

_“Yardım alındı makbuzları Türkiye’de düzenlendi. Bizzat kendim bir bavul dolusu_ *“Alındı Makbuzu” nu Almanya’ya getirdim. Hepsinde tarih ve meblağ yerleri boş bırakılmıştı. Bunları İstanbul’da Kanal 7’nin binasında, 3. katta Harun Kapıyoldaş’tan teslim aldım.“* 


*Kanal 7, 18 kez geçiyor*

Söz konusu davada Kanal 7’nin bağlantıları sadece 3. katla sınırlı değil. 193 sayfadan oluşan iddianamede tam 18 kez İstanbul’daki Kanal 7’nin adı geçiyor. Sanıklardan Firdevsi Ermiş ifadesinde Kanal 7 ile ilgili şunları söyledi: ”Anadolu Tekstil’e giden paralar, gayri resmi muhasebeye yardım olarak geçti. Faturalar, hakkında ayrıca soruşturma açılan Harun Kapıyoldaş tarafından Türkiye’deki Kanal 7’den şahsen alınıp getirildi. Sadece zaruri durumlarda faturalar faxla geliyordu. 


*üok yakın ilişkiler*

İddinamede Türkiye bağlantıları ile ilgili Kanal 7 ilişkisi olduğu söyleniyor ve bu saptama şu ifadelerle anlatılıyor: “Yapılan soruşturma ve araştırmaların neticelerinden, Almanya’daki Deniz Feneri ve Türkiye’deki Deniz Feneri’nde olduğu gibi Almanya’daki Kanal 7 ile Türkiye’deki Kanal 7 televizyon yayınları sorumlularının çok yakın ilişkilerinin olduğu ortaya çıkmıştır.” Bu saptamadan sonra iddianemede Türkiye’deki Kanal ile Almanya’daki Kanal 7’nin ortaklık yapısı bütün detayları ile anlatılıyor.

VATAN iddianamede adı geçen kişilerin İstanbul Ticaret Odası kayıtlarını incelediğindi. üç ismin ortağı olduğu şirketlere gidildiğinde Kanal 7 binası ile karşılaştı. 


*Adımız geçmiyor*

Kanal 7 bütün bu iddilara karşılık yazılı bir açıklama yaptı. İddinamede İstanbul’daki Kanal’inin 18 kez adı geçmesine rağmen Kanal 7 açıklamasında *“Yürütülen davada hiçbir şekilde adı geçmediği gibi ilgisi dahi olmayan kişi ve kuruluşlara da sardırılması, bu iftira kampanyasının başka amaç ve hedefleri vurmaya yönelik olduğunu ortaya koymuştur”* ifadesi kullanıldı.


*Karaman imzalamadı*

Sanık Ermiş’in ifadelerine göre paralar, Türküye’ye götürülüp orada ortak olan ve aynı zamanda Yeni Dünya İletişim’in Genel Müdürü olan, hakkında ayrıca soruşturma yapılan Zekeriya Karaman’a veriliyordu. Bizzat kendisi de takriben on kez Zekeriya Karaman’a para götürmüş (4 Temmuz 2007 tarihli ifade tutanağı, sayfa 12 ve devamı). Paranın Zekeriya Karaman’a teslim edildi-ğine dair ondan imza istenmiş, ancak kendisi o kadar imza atmak istemediğinden, bazan sanık Mehmet Gürhan’ın amcası) olan Hakkı Sadal’ın imza atmasını rica etmiş. Sanki parayı kendisi değil, Hakkı Sadal teslim almış gibi görünüyordu (4 temuz 2007 tarihli ifade tutanağı, sayfa 47).


...

----------


## bozok

*Yandaş medya skandalı!* 


*Mehmet Tezkan* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*08.09.2008* 



Hiç merak ettiniz mi? 

Son Deniz Feneri Derneği olayındaki gibi soygunların arkasından neden hep dinciler çıkar..

*Dinle soymak..*

*Dini kullanarak cebi doldurmak..*

Daha mı kolay! 

Yüz binlerce kişi parayı o derneğe niye verdi? Yoksullara, muhtaçlara, felaketzedelere, çocuklara yardım eli uzansın diye.. 

Sevap..

üoğu Müslüman sevap işlemek için para verdi.. Yardımım yerine ulaşsın da sevap haneme bir çentik atılsın diye. Ama paranın bir bölümü cumburlop olmuş.. Yani cebe inmiş!

Bir toplu soygun daha..


***


Cebe indirilen 7 milyon euro dert değil.. Bu tür olaylarda önemli olan, işe kimlerin karıştığıdır..

Bu kez soygunun göbeğinde yandaş medya var.. (Telaş bundan.)
Millete ahlak dersleri veren Kanal 7 televizyonu.. Ne kadar da temiz, ne kadar da pırıl pırıl kanaldı.. Mütedeyyin vatandaşların izlediği cici mi cici..
şimdi o mütedeyyin vatandaşların parasını iç ettiği iddia ediliyor.. 

üaldığı..

Suç yolsuzluk, rüşvet falan değil..

*Resmen hırsızlık..*


***


üetenin reisi kim? Henüz bilmiyoruz.. Ama her taşın altından bu kanalın patronlarından Zekeriya Kahraman çıkıyor..

Paraları getir götür işinde eski Kanal 7 çalışanı, bugünkü RTüK Başkanı Zahit Akman kuryelik yapmış..

Bu sadece iddia..

İşin doğrusu ne!

*Kararı Alman hakimler verecek!* 

Kanal 7 yorumcusu (AKP yandaşı medyanın baş yazarı) Fehmi Koru televizyona çıkıp şu olayı bir güzel yorumlasa da biz de anlasak..

üünkü.. Eğer iddia doğruysa, derneğin Almanya’da topladığı paraların bir kısmı Kanal 7’ye aktarılmışsa Fehmi Koru da o şirketten ücret alıp yorum yaptığına göre..

Haram para..

Günah para..

üalıntı para haberi olmadan onun da cebine girmiştir..


***


Korkutucu olan dolandırıcılık değil.. Yandaş medyanın tavrı.. Sanki Almanya’da böyle bir dava yok.. Alman savcının iddianamesi de yok.. Böyle bir olay yok..

Niye?

Mesela yandaş medyanın amiral gemisi Sabah’ın Deniz Feneri Derneği ile bir bağlantısı olabilir mi?

Onlara da çıkma yapılmış mıdır!

Yooo.. *O zaman niye koruyor!*

Yeni şafak’ın, Star’ın, Bugün’ün, Zaman’ın..
Bağlantıları yoksa neden kollama ihtiyacı duyuyorlar! 

Birader dayanışması mı?

Ucu bizim iktidara, AKP’ye dokunur korkusu mu?

Almanya’da görülmekte olan bir davayı bile yazamıyorlar, nasıl demokrat bunlar!

Lafta..

Sabah’ta Hıncal Uluç isyan etti.. Bakın geçen gün ne yazdı: 

*“Almanya’da görülen Deniz Feneri davasında adı geçenler, Zahit Akman, Kanal 7 ve Yeni şafak yanıtlar vermişler.. Güzel gazetecilik. İtham edilenlere söz hakkı verilmeli, en kısa zamanda..**Güzel de, biz orijinal haberi vermedik ki, tekziplerini böyle hassasiyetle yayınlıyoruz? Okur merak etmez mi niye bu açıklamalar diye.”* 


***


Yeni özgürlükçü, demokrat, yandaş gazetecilik anlayışı.. Yolsuzluk da olsa, hırsızlık da olsa ucu ‘bizimkiler’e dokunuyorsa yazma, görme, duyma, bilme..

Dün yine Sabah’ın sürmanşetinde haber.. Başbakan bağırıyor.. Doğan medyasını suçluyor.. Hakaret ediyor..

Niye?

Haberi okudum, tek satır yok.. Başbakan Deniz Feneri’yle ilgili iddialarda adının geçmesine tepki göstermiş.. 

Deniz Feneri ne!

İddia ne!

Başbakan niye kızdı! 

Yandaş medyayı takip edenler bilmiyor.. üünkü yazmıyorlar.. Olay buydu diye iki satır bile koymuyorlar..

Ha babam tekzip yayınlıyorlar.. 

üünkü, iktidardan fena halde korkuyorlar!

üünkü Alman savcının iddiası buydu deseler, tezgahı anlatmış olacaklar..
Olmaz!

*Ucu Zülfiyara dokunabilir!* 

...

----------


## bozok

*Ayaydın'dan ürnek Davranış!*

 

*Prof. Ayaydın, Dengir Fırat ın açıklamalarının ardından İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına başvurdu.*

AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mir Dengi Mehmet Fırat bugün yaptığı açıklamalarda adını belirtmeden Prof. Aydın Ayaydın’ı ima ederek önemli iddialarda bulundu. Fırat, Deniz Feneri dosyasının Prof. Aydın Ayaydın tarafından 3.5 ay önce SPK’ya şantaj malzemesi olarak kullanıldığını öne sürdü. Doğan Grubu’nun taleplerinin yerine getirilmemesi üzerine Prof. Ayaydın’ın elinde bulunduğu iddia edilen dosyanın Doğan Grubu gazetelerine servis edildiğini açıklamasının ardından Vatan gazetesi yazarı Prof. Aydın Ayaydın bugün İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına giderek kendisi hakkında soruşturma başlatılmasını bizzat talep etti. 

*İşte Prof. Ayaydın’ın bugün Vatan gazetesinde kaleme aldığı yazı:* 

*SPK Başkanı Turan Erol ile görüşmemizin perde arkası* 

İlginç gelişmelere sahne olan SPK Başkanı Turan Erol ile görüşmemiz ve yansımalarını tüm detaylarını okurlarımla paylaşmak istiyorum. 

20 Mayıs 2008 günü “Başbakanlık onayına sümenaltı skandalı” başlıklı yazımda, İMKB’yi tasarruf genelgesi kapsamı dışında tutan 06.07.2006 tarihli Başbakan Erdoğan’ın onayının10 ay boyunca SPK Başkanı Turan Erol tarafından işleme konulmadığını yazdığım yazının yayınlandığı sabah Erol’un açtığı telefon ile uyandım. Erol, yazdıklarımın doğru olduğunu, ancak SPK Başkanı olarak sorumluluğunun bulunmadığını söylüyordu. 

Erol’a, bir şirketteki yolsuzluk iddiaları ile ilgili size yapılan şikayetlerle ilgili 1.5 yıl boyunca bir işlem yapılmadığı ve dosyanın kapandığı ile ilgili bir dosya (SüRPAş) var elimde, onu inceliyorum dedim. Turan Erol, *“uzmanlarımızın incelemesi sonunda hazırladıkları rapor bizi tatmin etmedi. Hukuk İşleri Daire Başkanı’na havale ettik. Uzman görüşlerinın aksine Kanal 7’nin suçlu olmadığını belirten hukukçu raporu Kurulumuzda görüşüldü ve dosya kapandı”* dedi. Bahsettiğim ve elimde bulunan dosya SüRPAş isimli halka açık bir şirketle ilgiliydi. Fakat Erol, telaşla Kanal 7 dosyasından bahsettiğimi zannedip o açıklamaları yapınca, doğrusu başka bir dosyanın varlığını hissettim ve Erol’un bahsettiği dosya ile açıklamalarını sürdürmesini bekledim. Kendisine *“evet elimde bulunan Kanal 7 dosyasını henüz incelemedim, inceleyeceğim ve tatmin olmazsam yazarım”* dedim. 

Erol, Kanal 7 dosyası ile ilgili açıklamalardan sonra, beni aklınca caydırmak için konuyu Vatan Gazetesi ile ilgili yaptıkları incelemeye getirdi. Erol, *“Hocam şu anda sizin yazdığınız gazete ile ilgili de bir inceleme yapıyoruz. Elbette uzmanlarımız inceleyecek ve kararını verecek”* deyince de, *“Vatan ile ilgili incelemeniz olabilir. İncelersiniz, suçlu ise ceza öngörür, değilse suçu yok dersiniz. Bu beni ilgilendirmez. Ben size farklı bir dosya ile ilgili soru soruyorum”* dedim. Ertesi gün, 21 Mayıs 2008 günkü köşemde SPK Başkanı Turan Erol’un beni telefonla aradığını ve yazımla ilgili açıklamada bulunduğunu da yazdım. 

Başkan Erol, görüşmemizde Kanal 7 dosyasının tesadüfen gündeme gelmesinden rahatsız olmuş ve Star yazarı şamil Tayyar’a aktarmış olacak ki, Tayyar, 25 Mayıs 2008 tarihinde, lafı Turan Erol’a aba altından sopa gösterdiğime getirerek, *“Vatan işini bir an önce bitirin, yoksa sıkıntı olur. Yoksa ben de elimde olan Kanal 7 dosyasını yazarım diye tehdit ettiğimi”* ima eden bir yazı yazdı. 

Tayyar’ın bu yazısından sonra SPK’da Kanal 7 dosyası diye bir dosyanın varlığından iyice şüphelendim ve SPK içinde tanıdığım birkaç kişi ile, eski SPK yöneticilerine bunu sordum. Aldığım cevap *“SPK Başkanı Doğan Cansızlar döneminde yeşil sermaye ile ilgili bir inceleme başlatıldığı, ancak Cansızlar’ın görevi sona erdikten sonra bu soruşturmanın sona erdiği ve Uzmanların Kanal 7 ile ilgili suçlamalarda bulunduğu (içeriğinin ne olduğunu bilmiyorum) SPK Başkanı Turan Erol’un bu raporu teamüllere aykırı biçimde Hukuk İşleri Daire Başkanlığı’na havale ettiği ve oradan Uzman görüşünün aksine olumlu rapor hazırlatarak Kurul’a dosyanın kapatılması kararını aldırdığı”* şeklindeydi. 

Ertesi gün de köşemde şamil Tayyar’a *“elimde sopa olsa aba altından değil, üstünden gösteririm diye cevap verdim, TV kanalı (Erol’dan öğrendiğim) ve elimde bulunan (SüRPAş) dosyası ile ilgili araştırmamı sürdüreceğimi, tatmin olmazsam yazacağımı”* belirttim. 

SüRPAş dosyası ile ilgili araştırmamdan sonra 11. 06. 2008 günü “SPK da Barış Akgül rahatsızlığı,” 18. 06. 2008 günü* “Halka açık Sörmaş iddialarına SPK kayıtsız mı kalıyor,”* 19. 06. 2008 günü *“Sörpaş konusunda SPK’dan çıt yok,”* 25. 06. 2008 günü *“SüRPAş’ta söz savunmanın”* ve 26. 06. 2008 günü *“SPK’da Barış Akgül-Turan Erol ilişkisi”* konulu çok önemli bir konuyu gün ışığına çıkartan yazıları yazdım, ancak Erol’un sözünü ettiği Kanal 7 dosyasına ulaşamadığım için sadece duyuma dayalı bir yazıyı da yazamadım. 

şamil Tayyar, konuyu iki gün önce de köşesine yeniden taşıyınca Taraf ve Vakit gazeteleri olaya balıklama atladı. Taraf, Kanal 7 ile ilgili bugün gündeme gelen olayları içeren bilginin 3.5 aydır elimde olduğu varsayarak konuyu manşetine taşıdı. Oysa ne Kanal 7, ne de Deniz Feneri ile ilgili elimde ne dosya var, ne de bir bilgi. Sadece Erol’un ağzından çıkan bakla ve sonrasında SPK’nın yaptığı bir soruşturma ile ilgili bir duyum. 

Vatan Gazetesi’nde idari görevim yok, sadece yazarım. Vatan ile ilgili SPK dahil, hiçbir kurumdan ne talebim oldu ne de olur. Köşemde uzmanlık alanım ile ilgili ekonomi, siyaset ve bürokrasi yazıları yazarım. Turan Erol’un bahsettiği *“Vatan ile ilgili talepleri oldu”* açıklaması doğru olsaydı SPK Başkanı bana telefon açmaz ben ona açardım. Telefonu bana Erol açıyor, ben ondan talepte bulunuyorum. Bu nasıl iş? 



*AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat’ın iddiaları ise şöyle:* 

*''Vatan Gazetesi'nin bir yazarının, SPK Başkanı'na şantaj yaptığı''* iddiasında bulunan Fırat,* ''Eğer Deniz Baykal ile Aydın Doğan, gerçekten kim kime şantaj yaptı onu arıyorlarsa, alın size şantaj. Vatan gazetesi için Aydın Doğan'ın istediği gibi karar vermezse Kanal 7 ile ilgili ellerindeki dosyayı haber yapacaklarını söylüyor. Tehdit ve şantaj bu değildir de nedir? Bir medya patronu düşünün, gazeteleri, mahkemelerde doğruluğu kanıtlanmamış iddialarla patronlarının çıkar ihtilafı yaşadığı Başbakanları, bakanları, belediye başkanlarını ya da bürokratları hedef alacak; Baykal ile Bahçeli de basın özgürlüğü diye buna sahip çıkacak. Ne yazık ki bu tavrı iyi niyetle ve ahlaki sorumlulukla izah etmek mümkün değildir. Milletimiz bunu görüyor, biliyor. Cumhuriyet savcılarının da görmesini bekliyoruz. Bana göre, Aydın Doğan'ın Vatan gazetesi adına SPK Başkanı'na şantaj yapılması hakkında derhal soruşturma başlatılmalıdır.”* 

Star gazetesi yazarı şamil Tayyar’ın konuyu gündeme taşıdığı 8 Eylül'de köşesine taşıdığı yazısı da şöyle: 


İyi gazete okurları, Doğan Medya Grubu’na bağlı gazetelerde siyasi sonuçları olan her manşetin kendi içinde gizli, kimi zaman açık mesajlar taşıdığını bilir. Yani, siyasi içerikli hiçbir manşet ‘masum’ değildir. Bazen bir açıklamayı büyütmek veya sayfalara gizlemek ya da kurgu başlıkla örmek bile mesajdır. 

Alman Savcı Kerstin Lotz’un Deniz Feneri ile ilgili hazırladığı iddianamenin ‘kampanyaya’ dönüştürülmesi, bazı sanıkların ifadeleri üzerinden Başbakan Erdoğan ve Kanal 7 yöneticilerinin ‘vurulmak’ istenmesi, bunun somut örneğidir. 

Denebilir ki, bu iddianamenin hiç mi haber değeri yok? Evet, var. Ama siz; Yakın karanlık tarihi deşifre etme yolunda en önemli merhale olan Ergenekon iddianamesini ‘ikna olmadım’ diyerek görmezlikten gelirseniz, aylar önce ele geçirdiğiniz dosyayı bekletip talepleriniz yerine getirilmediği an servise koyarsanız, burada habercilik refleksinden değil menfaatçilikten söz edilir. 

Kaldı ki, Savcı Lotz’un cumartesi günkü Vatan’da açıklaması var: ‘Türk hükümetiyle hiçbir temasımız olmadı. Ne bana ne arkadaşlarıma böyle bir siyasi baskı yapılmadı. Zaten böyle bir siyasi baskı sözkonusu olamaz, burası Almanya...’ 

Aynı gün Radikal, Milliyet ve Hürriyet’te Alman savcıya AK Parti iktidarının baskı yaptığı iddiası yer alıyordu. 

Yazılarımı yakından takip edenler hatırlayacaktır. Vatan’ın 22 Mayıs günü Yargıtay Başkanlar Kurulu Bildirisi’ni ‘Dilediğin her şeyi yapamazsın uyarısı’ kurgusuyla manşete taşımasını eleştirdiğim 23 Mayıs tarihli yazımda, Vatan’ın devlet görmüş bir yazarı ile Sermaye Piyasası Kurulu Başkanı Turan Erol arasında bir görüşmeye yer vermiştim. 

Yazar: Bizim iş neden uzuyor? şu işi bir an önce bitirin. Yoksa büyük sıkıntı olabilir. Aynı durumda bir özel TV kanalı (ismini vererek) ile ilgili dosya var elimizde ama biz bu dosyayı yayınlamıyoruz. Bir an önce kararınızı verin. 

O gün yazmadım, artık tarihe not düşme zamanı. O yazar Prof. Dr. Aydın Ayaydın’dı. Ellerindeki dosya ise* ‘Kanal 7’* dosyasıydı. 

Malum, Vatan Gazetesi Doğan Grubu’na borçlarıyla birlikte satıldı. Rekabet Kurulu, bu satış sözleşmesi üzerinde titiz bir çalışma yaptıktan sonra *‘2 yıl içinde üçüncü şahsa satılması’* şartıyla onay verdi. 

Halka açık bir şirketin, Vatan’ı zararıyla birlikte satın alması, Doğan hisseleriyle borsada işlem yapan küçük yatırımcı için ağır fatura demekti. Bazı yatırımcılar bu durumdan şikayetçi olunca SPK yeniden değer tespiti yapmaya başladı. Haliyle bu süreç, Vatan’ı, dolayısıyla patronları germeye başladı. 

Aradan 3.5 ay geçtikten sonra *‘Kanal 7’ dosyası* patladı. Oysa Deniz Feneri davası yeni değildi, dosya da aylar önce ellerindeydi. Bu sürede hükümetle ilave ne gibi pazarlık yapmak istediler? Erdoğan’ın dediği gibi Hilton arazisi mi? İddiaa mı? Yeni bir dağıtım ihalesi mi? Naklen yayın hakkı mı? Vatan’ın devri mi? CNN Türk’e karasal yayın izni mi? 

üyle ya, böylesine büyük bir haberi bekletmek için Aydın Doğan’ın makul bir sebebinin olması lazım. 



10.09.2008 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Zekeriya Karaman’a hassas sorular*



*Yalçın BAYER*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*11 Eylül 2008* 


*ALMANYA’daki Deniz Feneri davasında ve Türkiye’de AKP’yi zora sokan tartışmalarda bütün yollar Kanal 7 Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Zekeriya Karaman’a çıkıyor.*


*Açıklanmazsa açıklanır*

O kadar çok belge ve bilgi geliyor ki; biz de şaşırdık. "Bu ramazan gününde fakir-fukaranın rızkını çaldılar; takiye yaptılar, bağış paralarımızla televizyon kurdular. Allah’tan da korkmadılar" diyen okurlarımızın ve kamuoyunda tartışılan bazı konuların açığa çıkması gerekiyor.
Bizim sorularımız şöyle:

1- Tutuklu *Mehmet Gürhan,* sizin kurumunuzun bir çalışanı olmuş mudur? Olmuşsa hangi tarihler arasında hangi görevleri yapmıştır? 

2- Bugün kendisine işbirlikçi, itirafçı sanık diye suçladığınız *Firdevsi Ermiş,* Kanal 7’nin bir çalışanı olmuş mudur; olmuşsa hangi görevi ne zaman yapmıştır?

3- Tutuklu *Mehmet Taşkan, Kanal 7’*nin çalışanı olmuş mudur; hangi yıllarda olmuştur, pozisyonu nedir?

4- Bugün bağımsız bir derneğin başkanı gibi *Deniz Feneri* adına açıklama yapan Başkan *Engin Yılmaz*, Kanal 7’de çalışmış mıdır; hangi görevde bulunmuştur?

5- Kanal 7 kurulduktan sonra *Almanya’*da ne zaman yayına başlamıştır; *Deniz Feneri* sizden kaç yıl sonra faaliyete geçmiştir? *Frankfurt’*taki alt-üst katlardaki büroları iki kuruma kim kiralamıştır?

6- *Osman Ketenci’*nin büyük kızı *Sema* Başbakan’ın oğlu *Burak Erdoğan’*la, küçük kızı *şehriban* da oğlunuz *Habib Karaman* ile evli... *Ketenci,* hem *Erdoğan* hem de sizinle dünür oluyor. Gerçekten *İP* kaynaklarının ileri sürdüğü gibi, *Burak Erdoğan’*ın Frankfurt’taki Deniz Feneri veya Kanal 7’nin aynı binadaki bürolarına gidip gitmediğini biliyor musunuz? *Burak Erdoğan’*ın ortakları arasında yer aldığı Turkuaz Denizcilik’le bir ilginiz var mıdır?

7- Deniz Feneri Genel Başkanı *Engin Yılmaz’*ın, yardımcısı *İbrahim Alkan* ile yaptığı basın toplantısında yanlarında bulunan Genel Muhasip *Mehmet Cengiz’*in (sakallı), Almanya ekibinizden *Mehmet Gürhan’*la Sivas Gölova’dan hemşeri ve çok yakın olduğunu biliyor musunuz? Aslında mesleği avukat olmasına karşın *’genel muhasipliğini’* öne çıkartan *Mehmet Cengiz’*in kurumunuza *’fatura’* konusunda hiç yardımı olmuş mudur?

Bu sorularımıza en kısa süre içerisinde *Zekeriya Karaman’*dan yanıt bekliyoruz. Yoksa bu soruları cevaplamak bizlere düşecektir.

*’Vergi’ davaları da AİHM’ye gidebilecek*

*TüRKİYE’*de ilk kez bir vergi davası *Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’*ne (AİHM) gitti.Mahkeme davayı kabul etti ve vergi davalarına *AİHM* yolu açıldı.

Bir yıl önce bir vergi mükellefin görüşlerine yer vermiştik. Mükellef *"Maliye’nin vergi borçlarının tasfiyesine ilişkin bir yasanın çıkması"* konusunu aktarırken, bir okurumuz "ödeme yapılırken, boynumuzdaki tasmanın hakkaniyetle çıkarılması" gerektiğini yazmıştı. (30.1.2008) Nitekim, Maliye kamu alacaklarının tahsiline ilişkin yasayı çıkardı. İyi niyetli, namuslu, düzgün iş sahipleri umutlandı. Ama geride yargıda sorunlar yaşandığı için sıkıntılar sürüyordu. Bir okurumuzun hatırlatması üzerine *Takvim’*de (2.9.2008) bu konuda ’Vergi, AİHM’ye girdi’ başlıklı bir haber okuduk. *Kazım Yılmaz* imzalı habere göre, *Ankara* Barosu’na bağlı Av.* Olcay üınar,* bir mükellefinin Vergi Barışı Kanunu’nun uygulamasından doğan ihtilafı dava konusu yapmış. Ancak *Danıştay* davayı reddetmiş. Oysa *Danıştay* daha önce 31.12.2003’e dek bitmeyen incelemelere dayanarak salınan vergilerin silinmesine karar vermiş...

Evet...Vergi konusundaki uyuşmazlıklara *AİHM*’nin bakmadığı gibi bir izlenim vardı. Bu yüzden vergi daireleri ve mahkemeleri özellikle de *Danıştay, AİHM’*yi dikkate almıyordu. *"AİHM vergi konusuna girmez"* diye umursanmaz bir anlayış vardı. İşadamı okurumuz diyor ki: "üünkü mahkemelerde* ’adil yargılama’* olmuyordu. Yoruma dayalı inceleme raporlarıyla mükellef ticari faaliyetini sona erdirmek zorunda kalıyordu. şimdi mahkemeler ve vergi daireleri kendilerine çekidüzen vermek ve* AİHM’*ye uymak zorunda kalacak."

*Biliyor musunuz*

*CHP* İzmir milletvekili *Ahmet Ersin’*in,"Yoksullara dağıtılmak üzere polislerden toplanan para niçin sadece Deniz Feneri Derneği’ne veriliyor?" sorusunu İçişleri Bakanı *Beşir Atalay’*ın 2.5 aydır yanıtlamadığını...

*MHP Milletvekili S. Nevzat Korkmaz’*ın soruları üzerine Adalet Bakanı *M. Ali şahin’*in, Türkiye’deki Deniz Feneri’nin, Almanya’dakinden zaman zaman projeler için ayni ve nakdi destekler aldığını, *Türkiye’*deki Deniz Feneri hakkında herhangi bir soruşturma bulunmadığını bildirdiğini... 

*CHP* İstanbul il örgütünün *’Deniz Feneri’* ile ilgili protestosunu bugün 11.00’de Ahırkapı Deniz Feneri (Cankurtaran) önünde yapacağını...

*Yimpaş, Kombassan Demirkaya vs. + D. Feneri ve Kanal 7*

*BAşBAKAN* Erdoğan, *Deniz Feneri* yüzünden oldukça sinirli...İslami holdinglerin çarptığı paraların üzerine gitmiyor, gidemiyor. üünkü partisinin mensupları ile organik bağı defalarca yazıldı; yargının dosyalarına girdi.

Hem *İslami holdinglerin* hem *Deniz Feneri’*nin topladıkları paraların miktarı hÃ¡lÃ¡ net olarak hesap edilemiyor. Deniz Feneri’nin 41 milyon Euro’dan çok fazla olduğu belirtilirken; holdinglerin götürdüğü paranın miktarı ise 20 milyar dolardan 40 milyara kadar uzandığı telaffuz ediliyor. Avrupalı Türklerin birçoğu kaptırdıkları paraları doğru beyan edemiyor. Ederse Alman maliyesi tepelerine biniyor.

*MİLLETİ KANDIRDILAR*

Avrupa Türkleri Dayanışma Derneği Başkanı *Muhammet Demirci,* günlerdir herkese yaşadıkları soygunu anlatan mail’ler gönderiyor. Yardım istedikleri *Başbakan’*ın kendilerine *"Bana mı sordunuz, verdiniz"* diye çıkıştığını belirtiyor ve Başbakan’a şunları söylüyor: "272 gurbetçiden para toplayanların birisi de, sizin arkadaşınız olduğunu söyleyen *Halil Demirkaya* değil midir? Bunları gündeme getirdiğimizde bize* ’sahtekar ve provokatör’* suçlamasında bulunmadınız mı? Bu arada *Halil Demirkaya,* seçim çalışmaları sırasında partinize para yardımında bulunmuş mudur?

*YİMPAş* Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı *Dursun Uyar* hakkında *Almanya’*da tutuklama kararı çıkmasına rağmen üç yıl boyunca, *Türkiye’*deki dosyayı elinde tutan hangi bakandır? *Dursun Uyar’*ın, dost çevresinde söylediği gibi *AKP’*ye para yardımı yapmış olabilir mi? 

*BAşBAKAN UNUTTU*

*İslami holdinglere* ve *Deniz Feneri’*ne bir diyet borcunuz yoksa, 2002 seçimleri öncesinde *Uğur Dündar* ve *Ali Kırca’*nın programlarında ’Göreve geldiğimizde işimiz yolsuzlukların, hortumcuların üzerine gitmek olacaktır’ sözünü bugün neden unutuyorsunuz?

Alman mahkemelerinde nitelikli dolandırıcı olduklarına karar verilmiş olmasına rağmen, İslamcı holdinglerin üzerine, *Uzanlar’*ın üzerine gittiğiniz gibi neden gidemiyorsunuz?

Bu şirketlere bir diyet borcunuz var mıdır?"

Muhammet Demirci, şu bilgiyi de aktarıyor:

"Biz, bu şirketlerden, *Demirkaya, Kombassan* ve *Yimpaş’*ı toplu olarak Türk adaletine teslim ettik. *Yimpaş* dosyası *Yozgat’*ta, *Demirkaya* ve *Kombassan* dosyaları da *İstanbul’*da...

Davaları *Avrupa’*nın siyasetçileri ve basını da takip ediyor. Ancak biz ülkemizin temiz olan her kesiminin takip etmesini istiyoruz."

Bekleyiniz.

...

----------


## bozok

*Zekeriya Karaman’a ’şimdilik’ yanıtlar*


*Yalçın BAYER*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*13 Eylül 2008*


*KANAL 7 Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Zekeriya Karaman "Cevap (şimdilik) vermiyorum" dedi. Biz de yanıtımızı ’şimdilik’ veriyoruz.*

Evet Sayın *Karaman*...

Aramızda hiçbir ilişki yok dediğiniz *Almanya Deniz Feneri* davasından tutuklu bulunan *Mehmet Gürhan’*dan başlayalım...

*Gürhan,* sizin televizyonunuzun, yani *Kanal 7’*nin yıllarca *Avrupa* temsilciliğini yapmadı mı?

*Kanal 7’*nin haber logolarında; ’*Avrupa temsilcisi; Mehmet Gürhan’* adı yer almadı mı?

*HEM AYIP HEM GüNAH*

Yurtdışında yıllarca sizi temsil eden bu kişi, *Almanya’*da yolsuzluk yaptığı için tutuklanıp cezaevine konduğunda nasıl oluyor da *’bu kişinin bizimle bir ilgisi yok’* diyebiliyorsunuz?

Etik ve ahlaki midir?

Sonra... Almanya’daki *Deniz Feneri’*ni siz kurdurmadınız mı? Başkanlığına *Gürhan’*ı siz getirmediniz mi?

Yıllarca sizin televizyonunuzda görev yaparken birdenbire *Deniz Feneri’*nin derneği başkanı olmadı mı? (Bugün, birtakım adamlar ortaya çıkmış adımızı ve logomuzu kullanıyor diyorsunuz; hem ayıp, hem günah!)

Bu bir organik bağ değilse nedir?

Yine diğer tutuklu Mehmet Taşkın, *Kanal 7’*nin elemanı değil miydi, yıllarca *Kanal 7’*de çalışmadı mı, maaş almadı mı? 

*Kanal 7’*de görevli iken sizin talimatınızla *Deniz Feneri’*ne *’yatay geçiş’* yapmadı mı?

Sayın Karaman.*..*

*Firdevsi Ermiş...* Yaptığınız açıklamalarda işbirlikçi ya da itirafçı olmakla suçladığınız bu kişi, Kanal 7’nin, yani sizin muhasebe elemanınız değil miydi? *’Melek’* gibi dediğiniz *Ermiş’*i bugün tukaka etmeniz bir işveren olarak doğru bir tavır sayılamayacağına göre, çevrenizden hiç sitem dolu sözler aldınız mı?

*Engin Yılmaz...* Basın toplantısında gazetecilerin sorularına yanıt vermeden ayrılan Deniz Feneri Derneği Genel Başkanı... Kanal 7’nin İnsan Kaynakları Müdürü değil miydi? Deniz Feneri Başkanlığı’na bir kongre ortamında mı seçildi; yoksa siz mi atadınız?

Avukat *Yusuf Atalay...* Sizin adınıza açıklamalar yapıyor. Sizin ve Kanal 7’nin avukatı... *Engin Yılmaz’*dan önce *Deniz Feneri’*nin başkanlığını yaptığını niye açıklamıyorsunuz?

üzetle, Deniz Feneri’nin, sizin yönetim kurulu başkanı olduğunuz Kanal 7’nin bir ’yardım kuruluşu’ olduğunu söylemiyor, bu kadar ismi ben göreve getirdim diye niye açıkça ifade edemiyorsunuz?

’İSMEK’TE DE BACANAK VAR- *Kanal 7* bünyesindeki şirketlerden acaba kaç partide kaç adet Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nin *İstanbul Meslek Edindirme Kursları*’nın (İSMEK) ihalelerini aldınız. Bu şirketlerin adını ve ortaklarını açıklayabilir misiniz? Bu işin başında bulunan *Kasım Aykut,* bacanağınız değil midir?

Bu kadar ilişki yumağına pes doğrusu!


*’İslam’ ekibinde Akman ve Ceylan da var*

*ZEKERİYA Karaman,* 1980’li yıllarda *’İslam’* adlı bir dergi çıkarıyordu; aynı zamanda da sahibiydi.

Ekibinde *Zahid Akman* ve Sincan olayından bilinen eski milletvekili *Hasan Hüseyin Ceylan* da vardı.

Aynı zamanda ortak matbaa da işletiyorlardı. *Karaman,* geride gözükmek istemesine karşın *RP’*nin önemli bir ismi sayılıyordu. *Tayyip Erdoğan’*la, RP’de il başkanı iken *’kadim’* dostluğu o dönemlerden başladı. *İskenderpaşa* Cemaati’nin bilinen isimlerinden iken daha sonra *Esat* *Coşan* Hoca’dan koptuğu gibi *Erbakan*’dan da ayrıldı... *Tayyip Erdoğan’*la o yıllardan beri yakın ilişki içinde.


*İtirafçı mı iftiracı mı*

*KARAMAN,* Almanya’da tutuklu bulunan *Firdevsi Ermiş*’e ’itirafçı veya işbirlikçi’ diyor.

Bunun anlamı şu değil midir?

*"Birlikte bir çete kurulmuş, çetenin elemanı ortak işlenilen suçları itiraf etmiş ve bunun sonucunda işbirlikçi veya iftiracı olunmuştur."*

Yoksa* ’iftiracı’* mı demek istiyor *Zekeriya Karaman*.


*TRT ’biat medyası’ yazısına kızdı!*

T*RT* Basın Danışmanlığı’ndan dünkü ’TRT, Deniz Feneri haberlerinden uzak’ yazısına bir açıklama gönderildi. Açıklama şöyle:

"*TRT* kurumunu ve çalışanlarını zan altında bırakan ve ağır ifadelerle suçlayan *N.ş.K* isimli okuyucunuz öncelikle yayınlarımızı daha dikkatli izlemelidir. *TRT* yayınlarının tarafsızlığı resmi istatistiklerle de ispatlanabilir. *TRT* haber bültenlerinde muhalefet partilerinin haberlerinin; iktidar partisi haberlerinden çok fazla süre aldığı resmi verilerle ispat edilmiştir. 

Sabah haberlerinde hangi gazetenin hangi sırayla okunacağı objektif kriter olan tiraj ölçüsüyle belirlenir. Gündeme dair haberler, tirajı 50 binin üzerindeki gazetelerden okunur. Her gazetenin manşeti değil belirli haberleri okunur. Bu yorum da *TRT* editörlerine aittir. 

*Deniz Feneri* davasıyla ilgili tarafsız habercilik ilkesini sürdüren *TRT,* Sn. Başbakan’ın açıklamalarını yayınladığı gibi muhalefet lideri Sn. *Baykal’*ın açıklamalarını da canlı yayından yayınlamıştır. İsmini açıklama cesareti gösteremeden bir kamu kurumunu ve çalışanlarını suçlayan N.ş.K isimli okuyucu; yayınlarımızı daha dikkatli ve art niyetsiz olarak izlerse daha sağlıklı bilgilere ulaşabilir. *’Biat medyası’* gibi çirkin yakıştırmaları yapan okuyucunun; yaptığı çirkin benzetmelerin hukuki bedeli ödememek için gerçek ismini sakladığını düşünüyoruz."


*Biliyor musunuz*

*AKP* tarafından kapatılan belediyelerin durumunun (8. sırada) Anayasa Mahkemesi’nde 25 Eylül Perşembe günü saat 09.30’dan itibaren görüşüleceğini; bu duruşmayı, kapatılan belde belediye başkanları ve meclis üyelerinin heyecanla beklediğini... 

*DİSK* Genel Başkanı *Süleyman üelebi* ve Genel Sekreteri *Tayfun Görgün*’ün, Başbakan’a yazdıkları mektupla 12 Eylül darbesinin el koyduğu ve Anayasa Mahkemesi olarak kullanılan binanın geri verilmesini talep ettiklerini...

*’EYüP Otakçılar Caddesi’nde Deniz Feneri’nin bir şubesi vardı; bir anda kapanmış...* Arıyorum, bulamıyorum. Adresini bilen varsa iletebilir’ diyen okurunuza cevaben yazayım. Bu sabah (dün) *Eyüp’*te idim. *Deniz Feneri Derneği’*nin yeni yeri *Eyüp Sultan Camii’*nin ana girişinin tam karşısında. En küçük bir sıkıntı olmaksızın hizmetlerine (!) devam etmektedir.*Doğan TEKİN*

*...*

----------


## bozok

*CHP’den yeni iddia* 

*'Kanal 7’nin hesapları hakkında Sermaye Piyasası Kurulu'nun hazırladığı rapor 19 aydır sumen altı edildi’*


CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, Trabzon Milletvekili Akif Hamzaçebi ve MKYK üyesi Ali Kılıç'la birlikte Almanya'daki Deniz Feneri e.V. ile Kanal 7'deki Sermaye Piyasası Kurulu (SPK) konusunda bir basın toplantısı düzenledi.

Kanal 7 televizyonunun hesapları hakkında Sermaye Piyasası Kurulu’nun (SPK) hazırladığı raporun 19 aydır sumen altı edildiğini ileri süren CHP'liler, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'ün Devlet Denetleme Kurulu (DDK)'nu devreye sokmasını istedi.

Kemal KılıKılıçdaroğlu, Deniz Feneri e.V. için, *"Yüzyılın iyilik hareketi olarak başlayan eylem, yüzyılın soygun hareketine dönüştü"* dedi. 

Hamzaçebi de şirket hesaplarına ilişkin eksik ve yanlış bilgi vermeleri nedeniyle Kanal 7'nin sahibi Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Zekeriya Karaman ile yönetim kurulu üyeleri hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunulmasının istendiği *1.3.2007 tarihli bir rapor* olduğunu açıkladı.* 19 ay geçmesine rağmen* SPK'nın raporu savcılığa intikal ettirmediğini savunan Hamzaçebi, Kanal 7 üzerinde özel bir koruma olduğunu öne sürdü. 
Hamzaçebi, SPK Denetleme Dairesi'nin baskılara rağmen raporu 28.6.2007 tarihinde SPK Kurulu'na sunduğunu, ancak Kurul'un aynı gün yaptığı toplantıda, rapordaki konuların *"incelenmeye alınması"* kararını verdiğini kaydetti. Hamzaçebi, bu inceleme sonucu 20 Temmuz 2007'de yani 22 Temmuz 2007 milletvekili seçimlerinden önce dosyanın kapatılmasına karar verildiğini belirtti.


*'Zaman aşımı yok'*

Hamzaçebi, sumen altı edildiği öne sürülen edilen raporda yer alan bazı bilgileri şöyle özetledi:

- Kombassan Holding A.ş., Kamer Holding A.ş. ve Aksaray Holding A.ş. ile Kanal 7 arasındaki ilişkilere ait mali işlemlerin dayanağını oluşturan defter ve belgeler zaman aşımı gösterilmek suretiyle ibraz edilmemiştir. Oysa *zaman aşımı 10 yıl olup* böyle bir sorun yoktur.

- Bahreyn'den bir hesaba para aktarılması ve şirket hesaplarına *'üçüncü şahıs-para yatırma'* açıklaması ile farklı kişiler tarafından para yatırılması. Söz konusu paraların kısa bir süre sonra Kanal 7 ortaklarınca çekilmesi veya Kanal 7 yasal kayıtlarında ortak olan kişilere virmanlanması veya bu kişilerce hesaplardan çekilmesi. Hesaba yatan paraların bir kısmının *"Mehmet Bozkurt teslimatı"* ve *"Mustafa Akkaya teslimatı"* açıklaması ile şirket hesaplarına girmesi.

- Kanal 7'nin bazı banka hesapları yasal kayıtlarda gözükmemektedir. 

- Kanal 7'nin yurtdışı iştirakleri ile ortaklarının ortak olduğu şirketler hakkında SPK uzmanlarına bilgi verilmemiştir.


*Talimat var mı?*

SPK uzmanlarının esasen Kanal 7 hesaplarına giren bağış ve yardım paralarını incelediğini belirten Hamzaçebi, Başbakan Erdoğan'a şu soruları yöneltti:

*"SPK raporunun işleme konulmaması için SPK Başkanı Turan Erol'a talimat verdiniz mi? Haziran 2007'de makamınızda Kanal 7 Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Zekeriya Karaman olduğu halde Erol'u çağırıp SPK uzmanlarının düzenlediği rapor hakkında üçlü bir görüşme yaptınız mı? Raporun Kanal 7 lehine sonuçlandırılmasını istediniz mi? Bunun üzerine Erol'un size 'merak etmeyin, konuyu halledeceğim' şeklinde bir beyanı oldu mu?"*

Hamzaçebi, Erol'a da* "Denetleme Raporu henüz resmiyet kazanmadan, rapor taslağı ve eklerini Kanal 7 yetkililerine verdiniz mi?"* diye sordu.



*Kılıçdaroğlu’ndan AKP’li Fırat'a uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı sorusu*

Kılıçdaroğlu, kısa süre önce, AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Dengir Mir Dengir Fırat'a *"uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı"* konusunda soru yönelttiğini anımsatarak, *"Uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı ile kendisinin ortağı olduğu şirketle bağlantılı olarak bilgisine başvurmak istemiştik. Fırat niye suskunluğunu koruyor ki, korumasın. Hiç kimse suskun kalarak kendisini kurtaramaz, konuşmak zorundadır"* diye konuştu.


...

----------

